
Type-Safe Pointers in ATS - lelf
http://blog.vmchale.com/article/ats-safe-pointers
======
wuschel
I would love to use ATS, but it is not a easy language to learn and I find the
error messages incredibly cryptic, and the syntax quite weird. Also, it seems
to me that is pretty much a research language.

What is the best way to learn it? Could anyone shine some light?

~~~
doublec
I have some posts on ATS that might help, some for a slightly older version
but the details about linear types, etc remain the same:
[https://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/ats/](https://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/ats/)

If you know other languages the documentation is a lot better than it used to
be: [http://www.ats-lang.org/Documents.html](http://www.ats-
lang.org/Documents.html)

The approach I took was treating it like an SML variant, then adding the
advanced features as I went along.

------
dirtydroog
Is Rust obsolete now?

~~~
Athas
ATS has all the ergonomics of a burst reactor core, but as far as safe low-
level programming is concerned, it has Rust beat.

~~~
sadfev
Hilarious analogy

